# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products  9 May 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.0.2 EASY ANDROID + HTC UPDATE !! HOT :)

## mohamed73

*19 May 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.0.2*    *ANDROID ADB COMMUNICATION library update:*  *NO MORE FORCED DRIVER REQUIRED! *  *Can use ORIGINAL* phone driver!
(DELL STREAK, ALL HTC ANDROID, SAMSUNG GALAXY S)   *HTC CODE READER UPDATE:*  
Added all NEW unsupported versions for :
BRAVO/DESIRE/LEGEND/BUZZ/WILDFIRE etc .. 
Thank you for support us by sending debug files!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

